# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Google Expeditions, virtual journeys, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - google.com/expeditions

----------


## Airicist

Expeditions AR - Bringing the world into the classroom

Published on May 17, 2017




> Imagine staring into the eye of a miniature Category 5 hurricane or getting up close with a strand of DNA. With Expeditions AR, teachers can bring the world into the classroom to help engage students with immersive lessons.
> 
> Expeditions AR uses Google's Tango technology to map the physical classroom and place the 3D objects for students to observe and interact with. Expdeditions AR is coming to schools in Fall 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Google Expeditions: Introducing self-guided expeditions

Published on Jul 19, 2017




> Bring your lessons to life with Google Expeditions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Take a VR trip with Google Expeditions all by yourself"
Self-Guided Expeditions will accommodate exploration outside of the classroom.

by Mallory Locklear
July 19, 2017

----------

